# It came today! My CN!!!



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

This morning I awoke to a knock on the door and it was the UPS guy with my CN! I spent all morning putting it together myself [my daddy only had to help once, the top side panels were all bent out of shape], decorating it, and cleaning out my old cages to store them. It is SUCH a nice cage. My rats are having a blast! They haven't even begged to come out yet [we'll see how long that lasts, haha]. I really LOVE this cage.
  


I'll get some pics up later, my cell phone won't send them right now for some reason...


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

Wheee!
Looking forward to pics of those happy rats!


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Before the rats were added;









Whole thing









Boy half









Girls half


After the rats were added;









Whole thing









Lunch time









Casper's always the one who's elbow deep in food. :


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Best college dorm room I have ever seen! I am talking about the cage 
Congrats!


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Hahaha, I was confused for a second cause I still live with my 'rents.


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks great, congrats!!


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, that looks really nice! Can't wait until I have room for a CN! I bet your rats are so happy! ^_^


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Congrats! Hope you enjoy it! ;D

Seems like every post about getting a CN shipped mentions the thing being all bent when it arrives.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't think they take enough care in the packaging. It was just the pieces shoved in plastic bags shoved in a box. : The could put some styrofoam or something to keep it from getting bent in the mail. But oh well, nothing a dad can't fix.


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

That looks AWESOME. I love it. I need a CN as soon as I move out of my parents house.


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

it's looking really good ;D they must love it! and casper looks just like a red eyed version of my luna.


----------



## flying.spaghetti.monster (Aug 4, 2009)

It looks great! Mine arrived last week and I spent a whole day banging, pushing, crying and turning the air blue, but it didn't go together for me. Too bent and stiff. Hubby came home and had it done in ten minutes... I was amazed how big it was though! Somehow the pictures just don't convey the true size very well. I need to make loads more things to fill it with! How long did it take you to make all those things?


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well I wouldn't know collectively cause I did it in the days while I was waiting for the CN to arrive. But they didn't take very long. And so far the ratties haven't chewed them either! No-sew accessories are great.


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

CN...? I always thought that stood for critter nation but I have a savic royal suite and.. well... thats it.. '' Now I'm REALLY confused lmao XD

*BE CAREFUL!!*

I noticed you have the boys and girls seperated with it. Are your boys neutered (or girls spayed)? Because I seperate my two girls with it at feeding time (one is a food hogger) and I have to make sure that Kiba goes on the bottom, since if she is on top she can undo the latch. She stands on the side and pulls at the ladder that closes the gap until it falls off the latch underneath. (Clever little git, lol). Even if they havent done it now they can learn. I recommend putting something over it, if I ever put Keebs on the top I put a chinchilla cooling block over it so she cant get at it/cant lift it.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well the critter nation has a ladder between the two sections and a hook to hold it up if you want to separate it. It was made to offer the separation option. It's REALLY hard to hook it up [if you're a weak female like myself : ] so I doubt a rat could undo it. It's a real tight fit. None of my rats are altered, the need has never come up. But thanks for your concern.


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

I just googled the CN and savic royal suite and theyre exactly the same as far as i can see... lol. Yeah mine has the hook too. Mine is really easy to put up and undo though, and I have a very (irriratingly) clever little girl lol. (She can do things like that yet REFUSES to be trained at all, lmao, stubborn git).

Id also be worried about the males being able to smell the females and fighting O.O'' Or if a girls tail drooped through the ladder bars and the males bit it! Agghh! >_<'' I think I'm just paranoid rat mummy, lol. I've read stories on here where rats have nearly killed each other so I get really worried about it lol.

Ooh I forgot to mention: nice decorating  I tried fleece once too but it got really smelly so quickly, so I ended up using shredded paper instead  (which STILL gets really smelly, dispite scrubbing everything once a week and spot cleaning.. I think I just have some dirty girls lol =P)


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well that's why I put the boys on top, in case they wanted to get at the girls. But they seem utterly uninterested in each other. It seems like they've never even noticed each other. : And the boys have NEVER been agressive. I guess I just got lucky in that department.


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

They sound like sweethearts lol. I want to get some boys after my girls, so I hope Im as lucky as you! =P


----------



## mariposa0283 (Sep 10, 2009)

very nice cage set up.. i wish i had 1/4 the creativity most of you have when it comes to pimping out my rats cages but as it is they're in small cages right now till i get their grotto started and finished. once thats up and running they'll be livin large.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

I got my CN 2 story cage Tues ;D and it was a real pain to put together cause it was bent up like you guys were talking about...took about an hour and a wooden mallet but it looks great now...My guys love it and I keep the Boy Pippin on the top level and Merry my Girl on the bottom...plan on getting another Boy and Girl soon to keep them company...I take them out alot and play with them seperatly so they won't be too lonely till then 8)


----------



## cassi.opeia (Oct 1, 2009)

How did you make those ropes for them to climb on? They look so cool!


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

cassi.opeia said:


> How did you make those ropes for them to climb on? They look so cool!


I just braided fleece into ropes.


----------



## Junebug! (Aug 4, 2009)

Ooh! Your CN is really nice! The girls half is wonderful! I'm getting my CN for Christmas, so until then my poor girls are living in a junky Habitat Defined (which when I get my CN i'm burning their old cage to the ground ;_.

The braided ropes idea is a good one


----------

